# Marine, Cape Fear Martial Artist, KIA in Afghanistan



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...s-family-honor-Marine-who-died-in-Afghanistan



> While the rest of the nation marked the ninth anniversary of the Sept.  11 terrorist attacks, family, friends and strangers gathered to also  remember Marine Lance Cpl. Ross Steven Carver.
> 
> Carver, 21, of Rocky Point, died Sept. 3 while conducting combat  operations for Operation Enduring Freedom in Helmand province,  Afghanistan.  He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment,  2nd Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Lejeune.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

